# EDM the Electrical Dischage Machine



## Lamachina58 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tonight was a bit different, my friend came up and asked me to put four vent holes in the barell of a competition pistol. I know nothing about guns and couldn't guarantee we were doing anything but ruining a perfectly good Lilja barell.
I thought I'd share the simple set up and photos of the action. Keep in mind he had no idea how long it would take and I pray he is safe on the hundred mile drive home right now (after 10:30). Keep in mind that EDM is painfully slow and my friends cannot understand my fascination with it. Grinding is what they think is cool.







The downside of my shop is saying "Excuse me" every time I want to move if I have even one visitor.






In the Oil. EDM exerts no force in the process so set up can be fairly "light".






The copper tube is the electrode and I have put a small piece in the hole just to check that I got through it. Just below the right end of the barell are two of the slugs that were bored out (for lack of a better term).






And a view in to the tank.

I began my career with an Eltee Pulsitron in 1984 and have had several brands of machines, Agie Charmilles, Eltees, Makinos, CNC wires and sinkers but this Handsvette is an old favorite. Available all over, Ebay often and parts are no problem. This one is nice because it is 110Volt and that is good for the hobbyist or home shop. Old EDm's are a dime a dozen and if you come across one don't be afraid of it. It would be hard to compete with modern CNC's and certainly I couldn't expect to earn a living making 4 holes in 3 hours but I believe these four holes are burr free and right on.


----------

